# Libellen-Eier



## Gladiator (5. Aug. 2012)

Hallo

Habe nun vermehrt gesehn wie __ Libellen ihre eier ablegen, nur wie machen sie das genau?

habe eine bei mir gesehn die alles anflog, den hinterleib ins wasser getan hat, und dann wieder irgendwo hin geflogen ist.

legen die Libellen an etwas ran, z.b. Tannenwedel, oder sinken die eier an den grund?

hat jemand fotos von libelleneier, oder sind sie zu klein um sie einfach so zu sehen?


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen-Eier*

Hi!

das ist je nach Libellenart unterschiedlich.. die einen legen die Eiern an Stengeln ab, andre ,,schmeissen" die so ins Wasser...   gesucht hab ich die noch nicht, aber die werden schön klein sein


----------

